# Its raining on the stairs.



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Would a water fall in a stairwell be a good source of humity for a home.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> Would a water fall in a stairwell be a good source of humity for a home.


What are you trying to say? The letters "humity" spell nothing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Humidity?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry about that huminiatyly....huomunity....moulnljlasdf..just minute .............................oh that better, again sorry, "Humidity":w00t:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

...LOL, so you want to incorporate a waterfall into a staircase, to help with the humidity? Are you drunk?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Humidididity is *bad*


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Just include an indoor pool with a small upcharge. Maybe an automatic sprinkler system for the living room lawn. Possibly upsell some strategic roof leaks with artistic "live" ceiling reformations. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

thom said:


> Just include an indoor pool with a small upcharge. Maybe an automatic sprinkler system for the living room lawn. Possibly upsell some strategic roof leaks with artistic "live" ceiling reformations. The possibilities are endless.


:laughing: :clap:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> ...LOL, so you want to incorporate a waterfall into a staircase, to help with the humidity? Are you drunk?


lol....really humidity is required in the winter, you could start a fire here in the winter buy shuffeling your feet on the floor. 
Just last week a little old:laughing: man combusted and set :laughing: his cat on fire while petting it.......

I kind of thought I would get this reaction...humidity is a must in our climate. I could turn a pricless piece of wood furniture into cracked firewood in half a season....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

woodmagman said:


> Would a water fall in a stairwell be a good source of humity[sic] for a home.


It would be a source of humidity, but good is a subjective term. How many liters per day do you need to add to the air? The way I have to add water to the fish tanks in the winter, I'd say that aquariums are another source.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> It would be a source of humidity, but good is a subjective term. How many liters per day do you need to add to the air? The way I have to add water to the fish tanks in the winter, I'd say that aquariums are another source.


Your right about the subjective part, hence the question.
How could a person regulate and distribute something like that, in a retrofit situation. Budget 5K open stairwell to center main floor hall, most of the basement is accessible, forced air furnace, bungalow. I not looking for design just feedback.
And no cats have died in the process of the post.:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry for my previous sarchasm.

Evaporation will leave anything else in the water behind. That means, very purified water, or the system will look really crappy real quick. Can you provide that type of water in quantity, and easily? If not, forget it. Use a humidifier unit in the HVAC system that has replaceable parts. 

Splash will be an issue so everything around will need splash protection.

Humidity will be an issue in the summer months. Will the thing look good without water in it?

All water features require maintenance. Will it be done? Properly?

Can you control the amount of evaporation? Probably not. The best you can hope for is a way to deal with the excess. 

Don't get me wrong, I love water features. They do require a lot of maintenance. This coming from a guy with an indoor pond, waterfall, pool, spa, sauna, and trees, plants and vines planted in areas where there is no flooring, just earth.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Wasn't that an episode of Family Guy?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

thom said:


> Sorry for my previous sarchasm.
> 
> Evaporation will leave anything else in the water behind. That means, very purified water, or the system will look really crappy real quick. Can you provide that type of water in quantity, and easily? If not, forget it. Use a humidifier unit in the HVAC system that has replaceable parts.
> 
> ...


Maintenance is something to be addressed and could be a on the plumbers list of service requirements.
What about a sand blasted sheet of glass as a surface for the water to run, it would help to hide the minerals. You have plants, would that be a good idea to camouflage the minerals and make it a tropical wall aswell. Plant are a natural air filtre.....Dam now I have to post in lanscaping. Thanks...


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

BuildingHomes said:


> Wasn't that an episode of Family Guy?


That could be but I think the idea come from a trip to some mall or a club, these are not family guy veiwers, trust me....:jester:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I was in a restaurant last week that had a bunch of slate art work on the walls that had water running down the face. The pieces of slate were around 2.5' wide x 5' tall. I would assume that you could turn of the water and enjoy the slate art work during the summer.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> Maintenance is something to be addressed and could be a on the plumbers list of service requirements.
> What about a sand blasted sheet of glass as a surface for the water to run, it would help to hide the minerals. You have plants, would that be a good idea to camouflage the minerals and make it a tropical wall aswell. Plant are a natural air filtre.....Dam now I have to post in lanscaping. Thanks...


And again, the issue is the customer. Lots of people like to look at plants. Unless you care for plants, they will not do well nor look good. It is the same issue for a water feature. Unless the customer cares for it and puts in the time to maintain it, it will look crappy. Then, you are to blame. 

10 years ago I did a house in which the owner blamed me for her plants dying, constantly. It was my fault because I was remodeling the house. Now I'm pretty talented with plants. I have plants that I've been growing since the '60's, and they do well. I knew the problem, the homeowner would hear nothing of it. She believed that if she bought big expensive plants they would do well. She didn't understand that windows with 85% tint, then full blinds, then sheers, then heavy black-out lined curtains would not allow the plants enough light to live. It was my fault.

If the owner doesn't really care for the water feature or the plant feature, they will fail, you will be blamed.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> I have plants that I've been growing since the '60's, and they do well.


Thom, I knew you were cool man. Party on:thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> Thom, I knew you were cool man. Party on:thumbup:


Not that kind of plants. Though I've looked like a hippy my whole life, I never did drugs. They have no appeal to me at all. I have seen them destroy personal friends, even back in the 60's when I was in HS. The benefits fail to exceed the risks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

thom said:


> Not that kind of plants. Though I've looked like a hippy my whole life, I never did drugs. They have no appeal to me at all.


"I did not inhale" Now who was it that said that?:laughing:


----------

